

Elon Musk hates 405 Freeway traffic, offers money to speed widening - mynd
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-elon-musk-405-freeway-20130425,0,7423915.story

======
lutusp
As it turns out, some road improvement projects change the pattern of route
usage in a way that they paradoxically make the situation worse. It's called
"Braess's paradox" and it stems from analysis of network topology and Nash
equilibria:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braesss_paradox>

Also, a typical road improvement project costs between one and five million
dollars per mile. Based on the mean value, Musk's $50K contribution would add
capacity to 106 feed of roadway.

Nice gesture, though.

~~~
loceng
I imagine the gesture was meant as a way to perhaps incite others to put
additional of their own funds into it (outside of the taxes they hopefully
pay).

~~~
lutusp
I think Musk's involvement will be beneficial more because of his name and his
reputation for getting things done, than by way of his contribution.

